# stretch 225/40 tires to fit 255/35?



## saxatilis (Dec 18, 2013)

i have 335i convertible and am wondering if my 18" blizzaks 225/40 (currently a square set up) will fit on my staggered set up - basically will those tires stretch to fit the rims that normally handle 255/35? is that safe? only one local tire place said they will do while the others say they wont...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

You haven't given us detailed info (which wheels? which model of Blizzak?) but here's what I think is going on:
-- Your car has OE BMW 8" wide wheels in front and the rears are 8.5" wide. 
-- Your 225/40 Blizzaks can be fitted to a range of wheel widths -- I suspect this range is around 7.5" to 9." You should be able to find the recommended width for your specific Blizzak tires at Tire Rack or Bridgestone.

Given the above, I'm pretty sure you CAN put that square winter setup on your (slightly) staggered BMW wheels. If you are running extra-wide aftermarket wheels, perhaps not.

However, aren't we talking about seasonal changeovers of summer (or all-season) runflat tires on your pretty wheels? I think a case can be made for buying an inexpensive set of wheels ($400 or so) for winter use and avoiding or minimizing the changeover expense, as well as the potential damage to the wheels. However, this would require you to store an extra set of tires & wheels -- not a big problem for somebody with a garage but a hassle for an apartment dweller.


----------



## saxatilis (Dec 18, 2013)

the blizzaks are lm60 runflats 225/40...when i look at the specs on tirerack they dont list 255/35 (which is the summer tire that is on my rear wheels now)...local places say that is too big a stretch for the lm60 runflats 225/40...thoughts?


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

saxatilis said:


> the blizzaks are lm60 runflats 225/40...when i look at the specs on tirerack they dont list 255/35 (which is the summer tire that is on my rear wheels now)...local places say that is too big a stretch for the lm60 runflats 225/40...thoughts?


The 225/40R18 Bridgestone Blizzak LM-60 is specified for rim widths from 7.5 to 9".

There is no reason that your 9" wide tires would not fit an 8.5" rim. That is not a "stretch".


----------



## saxatilis (Dec 18, 2013)

thanks...that is what i saw based on the specs but local and reputable tire places are saying that is a stretch...and in fact this is the response from TIRE RACK when i emailed them asking this question:
"You can run 225/40R18 on both front and rear axles. However, we do not recommend stretching the tires to fit. you would best serve the vehicle by have a dedicated set of 18x8" wheels for winter use."

doesnt make sense that the tires are considered 'stretched' if they are rated to go on a 8.5" rim...???


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

225/40R18" tire on 18x8.5" wheel on a BMW:


----------



## saxatilis (Dec 18, 2013)

nice! thanks...are those vmr wheels? mine cracked which is what caused this whole thing of switching my square winter set up to my staggered summer set up


----------



## GTony (Nov 10, 2012)

Like LMC said need proper info. on your Set Up.
Without knowing your SQ. & STAG. Set Up, here's some Info. I found.

8'' MIN. 215 IDEAL 225 & 235 MAX. 245
8.5 MIN. 225 IDEAL 235 & 245 MAX. 255
9 MIN. 235 IDEAL 245 & 255 MAX. 265
9.5 MIN. 245 IDEAL 255 & 265 MAX. 275
Usually there is a Recommended Set Up for SQ. & STAG. You then can think of going different, Up or Down 1 size, Lowering etc. etc.
Welcome to the Wheel & Tyre Minefield.

Would like to know How your VMR's Cracked.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

If your rear wheels are 18X8.5, you can indeed use 225/40R18 with no problem.


----------



## saxatilis (Dec 18, 2013)

put em on today...no issues...so far...

the vmr's cracked after less than a season of use...in fact 2 rims each had 2 cracks...seems like from what i have found out since is that they are quality rims but just bad luck of living in pot hole laden new england...


----------

